# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## GGBK

Dag, ik ben Greta. Getrouwd, 2 uitwonende kinderen en oma van 1 kleinkind. Gezondheidsonderwerpen interesseren me al een lange tijd. Inmiddels heb ik een discussie op deze site gevolgd. Misschien dat ik eens meedoe, maar vanwege drukke werkzaamheden ben ik niet dagelijks op het internet.
Wat ik belangrijk vind is dat men elkaar respecteren kan in het hebben van een eigen mening en elkaar in elkaars waarde kan laten.
We denken nu eenmaal vanuit onszelf en hebben allen een eigen ontwikkeling gehad. In de gezondheidswereld zijn veel zaken aan de gang op het moment. Er worden ontdekkingen gedaan waar de een achter kan staan en waar de ander nog aan moet wennen. Een gezonde achterdocht is ook niet verkeerd als het gaat over voeding, ziekte en de ontwikkelingen daarin. Wat ik jammer vind is dat de homeopathie en natuurgeneeswijzen op dit moment geweerd worden terwijl men daarin toch veel bereikt ten aanzien van verschillende kwalen en aandoeningen. Er is veel aan natuurlijke medicijnen te vinden op deze wereld. Als men te rade gaat bij de wijsheid uit oude culturen, dan groeien er veel gewassen met genezende effecten. Tja, men verdient daar niet zoveel aan, als de farmaceutische industrie en de medicijnen, maar als geld de drijfveer wordt voor genezen en het helpen van onze medemensen, dan komen we niet daar waar we allen graag willen zijn: een gezonde wereld voor iedereen.
Tot ziens op deze site. Ik wens je vandaag een liefdevolle dag toe. Greta.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Greta, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens dat we allen vanuit ons eigen ontwikkeling de wereld zien en dus ook een eigen mening hebben. Jouw zicht is ook belangrijk om een respectvolle discussie te hebben. Dus welkom.

Jij ook een fijne dag gewenst en tot ziens op het forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## GGBK

Dag Leontien,

Inmiddels heb ik geprobeerd op je privé bericht te antwoorden, maar ik zie even niet zo snel hoe dit werkt.
Ik ben nog aan het inlezen, wel al gereageerd op een gestelde vraag. Wegens drukke werkzaamheden zal ik met vlagen aanwezig zijn en/of reageren op discussies. Ik vind het wel erg interessant!

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Greta Klunder

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Greta, ik heb je prive-bericht gehad en gelezen.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

